# Groomer around Fort Myers



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a groomer down in my area that has done a lot of Golden's ?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If you don't get any input here, I would try reaching out to one of these (or both) for referrals.

https://www.facebook.com/DogObedienceClubOfLeeCountyFl/

https://greaterfortmyersdogclub.org/
https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/club_search/index_master.cfm?club_id=923


----------

